# If you hit the lottery?



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I was just pondering on what I would do if I hit the lottery. After a little thought my mind was dreaming about a massive layout that I could construct. What would you do with it or what would you model?


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I think I'd buy OGR Railroading Magazine.

And do some house cleaning.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would pay my kid’s mortgages off, take a luxury vacation, and then maybe pay someone to build benchwork for a layout in my new mansion….😁


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Massive mountain coal line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually, I would do nothing different. sort of content not to ruin my life by changing anything now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Hire someone to build my new benchwork in my new Swiss Alps chalet. Then proceed with building a large RhB layout.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I'd disappoint most of you. My enjoyment comes from the joy of the hunt. Nothing quite like finding and bagging what I want for as little as possible. Had a friend who loved bagging Lionel. Once he found ebay, it got too easy to find favorite pieces and he lost the joy of the hunt. Soon after, he sold it all and moved on to another hobby.

There are however, at least three pieces that I would need lottery like winnings to get, even if I found them. One is an Olympia brass 4-8-8-8-4 Erie Triplex they sold with three Canon motors built into it. The next is an Italian 0-4-0 compound inclined valve switcher made by Altini in the 1950s. Then there's a brass Australian Beyer Garratt 4--8+8-4 locomotive in HO scale.

...and then there's....


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

shaygetz said:


> I'm afraid I'd disappoint most of you. My enjoyment comes from the joy of the hunt. Nothing quite like finding and bagging what I want for as little as possible. Had a friend who loved bagging Lionel. Once he found ebay, it got too easy to find favorite pieces and he lost the joy of the hunt. Soon after, he sold it all and moved on to another hobby.
> 
> There are however, at least three pieces that I would need lottery like winnings to get, even if I found them. One is an Olympia brass 4-8-8-8-4 Erie Triplex they sold with three Canon motors built into it. The next is an Italian 0-4-0 compound inclined valve switcher made by Altini in the 1950s. Then there's a brass Australian Beyer Garratt 4--8+8-4 locomotive in HO scale.
> 
> ...and then there's....


I saw one of the garratt locos at a train show before the pandemic. I believe it was a 4-8-2-2-8-4 unpainted brass locomotive. They wanted $350 for it but I couldn’t justify it


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If I hit the lottery I think I would build a pole building and model the atsf from Chicago to Streator IL in the transition period and attempt to do it somewhat prototypically. If money was no object I think that it would be a cool idea anyway. I’m a Santa Fe steam nut though and I really like the big Baldwin Hudson’s (3460 class)


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

My son just won 10K on a scratcher. I asked him, "What the hell you doing playing those scam games?" He says " It's not a scam dad, I just won." I guess he told me.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Depending on the size of the lottery, I would definitely enjoy having custom model railroads build me a nice layout for sure! I don’t think I want to look after a larger house though.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Ok - a Non Profit museum - a learning center for the children - create real jobs and start up an American Business - rebuild the moral fabric of society when neighbor use to help neighbor - nothing more nothing less - Service to God above all else. If my dumb *** was lucky enough to have that kind of money - then I would do as stated - sad part - I'm a man of faith and I don't gamble - so - I'll go back to carving out my future - what is left - in my old age with hard work and keep trying to make a difference. 
"Ride The Rails"


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Southern Railroad said:


> Ok - a Non Profit museum - a learning center for the children - create real jobs and start up an American Business - rebuild the moral fabric of society when neighbor use to help neighbor - nothing more nothing less - Service to God above all else. If my dumb *** was lucky enough to have that kind of money - then I would do as stated - sad part - I'm a man of faith and I don't gamble - so - I'll go back to carving out my future - what is left - in my old age with hard work and keep trying to make a difference.
> "Ride The Rails"


I've often pondered an indoor market of some sort where folks can set up shop. The first six months would be free until you got on your feet. After that you'd fly on you own wings or make room for someone else.

My faith doesn't allow for it either, I'd see winning it as a curse. There are enough testimonies of broke winners out there for warning signs.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd build a replica of Ead's turtles and tour the Mississippi in the summertime.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd fund a "no kill" animal shelter.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

The first thing I'd do is to buy my recently deceased grandmothers house in California, just to keep it in the family, have it completely renovated, that way whenever I visit I'd have a place, I practically grew up in that house so seeing it sold will hurt almost as bad as saying goodbye to my Nana, I'd donate a good piece to St Judes, a good friend of mine lost partial sight in his right eye because of an accident and can't afford the procedure to restore it, I'd pay that for him, I have other hobbies besides the trains so I'd likely have my grandfathers Model A restored from the ground up to museum quality, I'd have my 2001 Electra Glide redone how I want, I'd also get a vintage Harley like 30's-40's, as far as my trains, I'd still build and detail most of my stuff, just be easier to get the parts and models I want, and I could fill some gaps in my library, I'd get more ink done, and my kids would have whatever level of education they wanted, I can tell you what I wouldn't do, I wouldn't quit my job, I love what I do, and I will stay until I retire


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

shaygetz said:


> There are enough testimonies of broke winners out there for warning signs.


But you could be one of those winners that do it right, and not become broke…..

Besides, we only ever hear about the ones that go broke…..we never hear of the ones that do well afterwards, because that’s not sensational enough….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, at my age, I figure I'd have difficulty spending all the money before I'm gone anyway, so I'd just have fun!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

imo, if you know what you are going to do with the money you will not win.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, first off, I'd take the annuity, not the lump sum. That's a guaranteed income stream for 20-30 years (depending on the game). If I die before that, my wife and kids will have the income.

Like many of you, I don't have any real desire to change my lifestyle. I'd buy a new car (because one of mine is 15 years old with more than 350K miles on it), but it wouldn't be a crazy luxury model. I'd take about $100k and do some improvements around the house. And I'd take care of my kids student loans and help them get set up in their own homes. I'd hire a groundskeeping and a cleaning service.

The next $1M would be used to establish a perpetual scholarship for my local school district.

Then, my wife and I would spend some time traveling. We have a long list of places we'd like to visit while we're still young enough to enjoy it. As part of this, I would probably join a fractional business jet ownership program. If you've only traveled by commercial air, you'd be amazed how much more comfortable and less fatiguing it is.

It's a fun mental exercise, but since it ain't realistically gonna happen, so in the meantime, I'll get on with life.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> imo, if you know what you are going to do with the money you will not win.


I’m afraid that has nothing to do with it…..


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd love to be an anonymous donor to all sorts of really useful charities. I'd like to pay the bills of some struggling families. I'd like to drop $100 tips on some waitstaff at restaurants. I'd like to give my church more than enough to pull them out of the red. I'd like to use it to help people.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Something I've contemplated many times. First I'd give each of my 7 kids a large chunk and let them decide what would be best for them. Then I'd buy or pay off my nice little house. I'd purchase my wife a new car, her choice. I'd get me a Rolls Royce because I've always wanted one every since I was a little guy and started to know something about cars. Currently both our cars are over 20 years old, mine's the oldest. I'd make a large donation to the American Cancer Society and another to the American Heart Association. The rest I'd use to discreetly help people in need directly, replace their car, pay some bills, buy their groceries, whatever, maybe work through the Social Security office so we never meet face to face. Oh, I'd probably continue with hobbies just like I am only without worrying if I could save up the money before the opportunity for something was gone.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Like many people here, I have played this game in my mind several times. I would get myself out of debt and set up first, then help my kids out, then spread it to other family (brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews, etc.). But I realized that it does depend on the size of the prize and after it gets to a certain point, I have no need or desire for the money. I would set up a charity foundation and put the rest in investments for the foundation. And one rule would be that if any charity starts asking me for money then they get none. I know which charities I support and would give to them first. Primary rule on charities is it has to be one working with kids - local schools, Boy Scouts, Girl Scouts, 4-H, things like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would still buy an Tropical Island.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If I hit a big lottery I would have a nice layout and what debt I have would be paid up. I think I would more than likely put money away for each niece and my nephew along with my boy to go to college. I would buy a corvette and the rest I would try to open up a non profit organization for veterans to get a job. One thing that makes my stomach turn is a homeless vet. I would also help other organizations that help people with drug addiction. Just this year I’ve lost 3 school mates from overdoses. Maybe it was their decision to take the drugs but I think that anyone that wants help should be able to raise their hand and get it


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd buy the mortgage from whatever lender has the paper on my ex boss' home... and would really enjoy writing the letter, informing him of the new payee, and to not be late on payments, LOL!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I would move to Texas and buy as many exotic cars and hotrods as I could.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder what a real train would cost 😀


----------



## Kefci2000 (Jun 19, 2021)

Apart from the obvious (help the kids etc) my biggest issue is space so it would be purchase a new house where I have a purpose built space for modelling.
In Australia most homes don’t have attics or basements which are obvious spots to build massively long layouts around say the manhole.
I have to be content with building on a 8x6 foot table!


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, at my age, I figure I'd have difficulty spending all the money before I'm gone anyway, so I'd just have fun!


I would do a layout similar to gunrunnerjohn's new layout and the decoration would be modeled on coal, oil and steel production with a good amount of mountains, valleys and waterways. Would have to hire someone to do all the electronics as that is well above my paygrade.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

thysell said:


> I wonder what a real train would cost 😀


The average diesel locomotive costs around $2,000,000 today…..I have 30 model diesels, plus 3 steamers…..so…..
Then there’s the cars and cabooses, plus the real expensive part, the land and the trackage…..
Plus, there’s the maintenance and operation of a real railroad, which is……never mind, no matter how much you won, you couldn’t afford it….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

thysell said:


> I wonder what a real train would cost 😀


You can buy a used SD70 or GP38 running, inspected, and ready to roll for a quarter of a million or less depending upon condition.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In the June 1975 Model Railroader magazine, there is a spread on my favorite dream railroad. Built like a cabinet maker's dream layout, it had solid clean carpentry and no scenery, only buildings at designated sidings and a working hump yard...air retarders and all. It filled a basement and was just glorious. The owner didn't care for scenery and, while I do quite well at it myself, it's an annoying attractor of dust that I can live without.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

thysell said:


> I wonder what a real train would cost 😀


https://news.yahoo.com/railroad-story-210300730.html


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There was no mention of the cost of that railroad in the story, none that I could see anyway…


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

It does say that he bought it with the help of his parents' college fund. Back in the early 80's a college education would have cost about $60,000 - $100,000 depending on the school. What we don't know is if that was the cost, or if he leveraged the rest with debt.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That amount wouldn’t even come close to buying one locomotive, let alone the whole railroad….like I said, the trackage and land is worth more than the rolling stock….


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Article said it was abandoned. You never know. And like I said what we don't know is how much he leveraged with debt. You can buy a $200 million company with $100,000 cash and $199,900,000 in debt as long as you can afford the debt service.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So the debtors actually own it then….. 🤣

Can you just imagine the monthly payment on a $199,900,000 mortgage?

People have trouble making monthly payments for a $200,000 house mortgage….


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Believe it or not, there are a lot of financiers that buy companies by raising a lot of debt. I worked for a guy who bought a company for $52 million. $2 million came from his pocket and $48 million from a collateralized revolving LOC.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I recently saw pictures of a "critter" (small industrial switcher) with a 3-axle Flexicoil truck as the underframe called a TC70. Maybe you could afford that and park it in your driveway It's a real locomotive with a diesel engine, alternator, and traction motors.










*Correction: It's a TP70, notTC70.*


----------

